# Latest Version of Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Creative Cloud ?



## JasonB (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Folks,

This morning I clicked on my Adobe Creative Cloud icon with the intentions of working on LR CC.  Both the Photoshop an Lightroom "buttons" which normally say "Open" said "Update Now".   So I clicked the update now and presumably a software update occurred.

Soooooo, what version of Adobe Creative Cloud do I now have?   Sorry for such a basic question.  (I've been a Lightroom user for many years but only started my Creative Cloud subscription a couple of months.)

Thank you.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Jason,

It is easy to determine. Just select the About Photoshop Lightroom menu item and the current version is displayed right under the title banner. Its under the the Lightroom menu on a Mac but Im not sure exactly where it is on a Windows system,

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> It is easy to determine. Just select the About Photoshop Lightroom menu item and the current version is displayed right under the title banner. Its under the the Lightroom menu on a Mac but Im not sure exactly where it is on a Windows system,
> 
> -louie


And the current version for subscribers is LRCC2015.4.  For perpetual license holders it is LR6.4.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 29, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> It is easy to determine. Just select the About Photoshop Lightroom menu item and the current version is displayed right under the title banner. Its under the the Lightroom menu on a Mac but Im not sure exactly where it is on a Windows system,
> 
> -louie


Thanks Louie ........


----------



## JasonB (Jan 29, 2016)

clee01l said:


> And the current version for subscribers is LRCC2015.4.  For perpetual license holders it is LR6.4.



Thanks Cletus.  Couple more questions:

1.  When subscribers are requested to "update" ....... do we know the "reason" for the update .... that is, a new feature or a fix, etc?

2.  Does the version number change when we are asked to update?  That is if Adobe came out with an update next week (or next month) would the version become "LRCC2015.5"?

Thanks.......


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2016)

JasonB said:


> Thanks Cletus.  Couple more questions:
> 
> 1.  When subscribers are requested to "update" ....... do we know the "reason" for the update .... that is, a new feature or a fix, etc?
> 
> ...


When Adobe releases a new update they also post the changes in their blog. The latest is here. Lightroom CC 2015.4 / 6.4 now available.
Version 'numbers' consists of three parts: _major.minor[.maintenance[.build]]_The whole number (i.e LR6 or LRCC2015 or Major version) represents added new functionality and for perpetual license holders requires an upgrade fee.  The minor part (the decimal i.e. LR 6.4/LRCC2015.4) is an incremental update (not an upgrade) that includes bug fixes and additional RAW format conversions for camera released since the last update. For subscribers (because they pay monthly) but not for perpetual license holders it can include new functionality. Occasionally, it may be necessary to release a maintenance update (i.e. LR6.2.01/LRCC2015.2.01) A Maintenance release is usually to correct some egregious error that slipped into the previous release. The customer is usually not exposed to the intermediate builds but there is a build that get released to the public.  The build represents a version of compiled code. The current released build is CC 2015.4 [ 1060496 ]   Even as we experience LRCC2015.4 there are build versions of LRCC2016.0 or LRCC2015.5 being tested at Adobe and by a small cadre of Adobe Certified Experts and other users outside of Adobe.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 29, 2016)

clee01l said:


> When Adobe releases a new update they also post the changes in their blog. The latest is here. Lightroom CC 2015.4 / 6.4 now available.
> Version 'numbers' consists of three parts: _major.minor[.maintenance[.build]]_The whole number (i.e LR6 or LRCC2015 or Major version) represents added new functionality and for perpetual license holders requires an upgrade fee.  The minor part (the decimal i.e. LR 6.4/LRCC2015.4) is an incremental update (not an upgrade) that includes bug fixes and additional RAW format conversions for camera released since the last update. For subscribers (because they pay monthly) but not for perpetual license holders it can include new functionality. Occasionally, it may be necessary to release a maintenance update (i.e. LR6.2.01/LRCC2015.2.01) A Maintenance release is usually to correct some egregious error that slipped into the previous release. The customer is usually not exposed to the intermediate builds but there is a build that get released to the public.  The build represents a version of compiled code. The current released build is CC 2015.4 [ 1060496 ]   Even as we experience LRCC2015.4 there are build versions of LRCC2016.0 or LRCC2015.5 being tested at Adobe and by a small cadre of Adobe Certified Experts and other users outside of Adobe.


T

Thanks so much (again) for your detailed reply ..........


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 29, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Even as we experience LRCC2015.4 there are build versions of LRCC2016.0 or LRCC2015.5 being tested at Adobe and by a small cadre of Adobe Certified Experts and other users outside of Adobe.



How can we apply to Adobe to be an outside tester?

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> How can we apply to Adobe to be an outside tester?




There's a form here although I should note that the Lightroom prerelease is notoriously hard to get into.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks.  If I don't ask, then the answer was NO. 

Phil


----------

